# Anyone ever seen one of these?



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## Untitled (Nov 25, 2011)

My cousin had one just like that. He built a small seat where the basket is, and rode me around. This one is nice.


----------



## robertc (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't seen one but I want one now.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm loving the rear mud flaps and blue reflectors in them. But no; have not seen one!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2012)

*wow.*

thats the coolest 3-wheeler ive seen.very creative.


----------



## momona (Dec 29, 2012)

*Nice*

Really cool!


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 29, 2012)

I believe someone added the bar between where your knees would be, besides that its a very nice balloon 3 wheeler!


----------



## pkleppert (Jan 4, 2013)

*Schwinn 3 wheeler*

I'm quite sure this bike was made by Mark Grobbel of Wyandotte, MI. many years ago. He eventually sold it and it showed up at Ann Arbor 3 or 4 year's ago. I have a photo of it for sale in "B" bldg. It's started out as a kit that Schwinn sold as a "Town and Country" in the late 60's. It bolts onto a girl's frame. I have a "Town and Country" I'm fixing up for my wife.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 4, 2013)

*Adult tricycles*

These adult tricycles were popular in the 1970s.









This one is on the market for $316 .



Schwinn Meridian Tricycle.


----------



## REC (Jan 5, 2013)

*Town & Country*

I have one that is undergoing a transformation. I am rebuilding it into something a little less.... traditional. Started about a month ago and have had no time to go further yet.





REC


----------



## Stingman (Jan 6, 2013)

Saw one once in a bicycle junk yard by my house. But that is the only one I have seen since till now. Rare to find these with the tank.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 7, 2013)

REC said:


> I have one that is undergoing a transformation. I am rebuilding it into something a little less.... traditional. Started about a month ago and have had no time to go further yet.
> 
> View attachment 79310
> 
> REC




That's really SICK REC!  Love it.


----------



## REC (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozark Flyer said:


> That's really SICK REC!  Love it.




Thanks. I have been bombarded at work, and just keeping up with normal maintenance has even been a little hard. I want to get back into working on it... bad. This is actually going to be for my wife, and she seemed to like the idea. She may end up losing interest if I don't get some time in on it. I don't really want that. If I had wanted to build it for me, I already had most everything to do it, and even in the "compost green" to boot. (Though it would not end up that color in the end.... Not a fan of green, other than cash!)

More later!
REC


----------

